
Bose wants your kids to build their own Bluetooth speakers - chrisjamesc
https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/28/bosebuild/
======
fwn
* Its guidance software is only available for apple products.

* It's 150 USD for around one hour of play time.

Apart from that: I like it! Looks great and for sure would've interested me as
I were in their target age. Also appears to be very rugged.

edit: product link: [https://build.bose.com/](https://build.bose.com/)

------
chrisjamesc
What I really like in their video is that it's a girl who is building the
speaker. As a male software engineer, it's really refreshing to see companies
do their best to bring more diversity into our field.

